# Propoged vine from Sucker AND cutting.



## marcopolo (May 2, 2013)

dear winemaking forum,

First post here and I've purchased my first ever grape vine (although it's a dessert grape). I've spent many hours reading up and getting to learn the new plant addition to my life but it's thrown up some puzzling things in my head!!!!

So i've got a grafted vine in UK(Black hamburg on possibly an S04 rootstock).

Grape vine cuttings can be taken from any hardwood shoot. If it’s a grafted variety, info on the internet seems inconclusive whether or not that cutting also retains the hardy characteristics of the rootstock.

It would also seem you can propagate the suckers but again it’s not clear on the web whether this will gain any characteristics of the Scion or grafted variety (in my case Black Hamburg).

However one person on a forum mention it might be possible to graft the cutting onto the sucker (i.e I take a cutting and sucker from the same plant) thereby creating another vine with the same grafted properties ie black hamburg on S04 rootstock,
but nowhere I can find is this mentioned as a method of propagation of a grafted vine…..

My brain won’t stop obsessing over this!!! 

help and info appreciated!!

Marco.


----------



## Pat57 (May 2, 2013)

If you take a cutting above the graft you will only have the Hamburg characteristics, it will not take on any of the rootstock qualities. If the suckers are coming from below the graft (the rootstock) you can root those and they will become the same rootstock. They will have no Hamburg characteristics. Then you can graft or bud on the Hamburg to create a new vine.

Pat


----------



## marcopolo (May 2, 2013)

Ahhh I suspected this was the case. Strange through I looked at many online sources of info and guides on proagating vines but none mentioned the above method. There must be a fundamental reason i'm not understading why it's not generally done like this to get more vines.


----------

